# Getting X drive status display working



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

I have April 2013 F25 (vehicle i-step f025-13-03-502) with all of the options. X5 (and maybe X6) have a nice "X Drive Status" display where the user can display vehicle pitch/roll angles and Torque Distribution.

Here's a neat youtube demo of it: 




Coding it enabled on my NBT, I can get the displays. However, on pitch/roll I can only see roll angles, the pitch angle and grade % is just "--". I attempted flipping the switch of using an internal gyro in the NBT but it didn't change anything, and I understand that it possibly relies on the ICM module for those values. Has anyone got this fully functional?

I enabled the tongue distribution screen, but I dont know if it is working or not as it apparently only shows activity when it is actively working to switch torque, and just driving on a paved road wont make it light up. If anyone confirms that just turning it on via NBT coding does the trick that would be helpful too.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

What code did you use to enable this? Can this be coded with 50.4?



Drewsky said:


> I have April 2013 F25 (vehicle i-step f025-13-03-502) with all of the options. X5 (and maybe X6) have a nice "X Drive Status" display where the user can display vehicle pitch/roll angles and Torque Distribution.
> 
> Here's a neat youtube demo of it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

GDMERC said:


> What code did you use to enable this? Can this be coded with 50.4?


HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW = AKTIV
HU_NBT/3000/MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU = AKTIV

However as mentioned, I am unsure if torgue distribution (momentdistribution) is working, and the pitch angle in the x drive status (x_view) is not. There may be codes in the transfer case and/or icm that need enabled that I dont know about.

I believe these settings have been present since at least 49.x so 50.4 is good. Is your vehicle i-step up to the 50.4? Would be a good indicator if I need to have my whole vehicle updated if your pitch angle works and mine doesn't where only my NBT is >50.x.


----------



## carzaddict (Aug 27, 2013)

i wonder if this will work on the F30


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

carzaddict said:


> i wonder if this will work on the F30


Only one way to find out! Turn it on and see what happens! Just report back if you have the PITCH angle, as that is the piece I'm missing


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Drewsky said:


> HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW = AKTIV
> HU_NBT/3000/MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU = AKTIV
> 
> However as mentioned, I am unsure if torgue distribution (momentdistribution) is working, and the pitch angle in the x drive status (x_view) is not. There may be codes in the transfer case and/or icm that need enabled that I dont know about.
> ...


I'm going to flash with 51.2 then I'll report back.


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey take a pic of the TQ distribution  thanks!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a October production F15, it came only with the Pitch/Roll screen I added the Xdrive one and it does not seem to be working, also looks different from the picture, I do not get them side by side but an icon for each.


----------



## gregwym (Jan 23, 2014)

Omg, there are so many gems hidden in NBT! I will mark this and test out later. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I have a October production F15, it came only with the Pitch/Roll screen I added the Xdrive one and it does not seem to be working, also looks different from the picture, I do not get them side by side but an icon for each.


You can get them side by side. Enable split screen if you haven't already, then select x drive status on the right and torque on the left.


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

Codet the 2 things.. Now there is a menue Momentverteilung but its grey and can not be selectet... I have a f31 with xdrive any idea how to get it working?


----------



## yvorobyov (Jan 6, 2014)

compass and gyro in nbt.....for me on 320xd in fact working only compass


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

carzaddict said:


> i wonder if this will work on the F30


Coded the two parameters listed above and got an xDrive option on my Vehicle Status menu but selecting it just brings a picture of the X5(?) and no data, no action at all. :dunno:


----------



## yvorobyov (Jan 6, 2014)

wrigley said:


> Coded the two parameters listed above and got an xDrive option on my Vehicle Status menu but selecting it just brings a picture of the X5(?) and no data, no action at all. :dunno:


you need code more COMPASS and Gyroscope, all are in NBT...try it....gyroscope may not work,may be need some more parameters at other blocks.


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

So on my f31. Coded the x-view, the momentdistribution, compas, and the gyro... But still no x-view menue only the momentdistribution menue that is grey and can not be selectet.... Any idea why the x-view is not shown in nbt?
Greetings
Noel


----------



## Drewsky (Mar 18, 2002)

bmwessen said:


> So on my f31. Coded the x-view, the momentdistribution, compas, and the gyro... But still no x-view menue only the momentdistribution menue that is grey and can not be selectet.... Any idea why the x-view is not shown in nbt?
> Greetings
> Noel


It might only work when the body type is an X class (not necessarily an x-drive).


----------



## bmwessen (Nov 12, 2012)

Any idea how to solve that or bypass it?


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

yvorobyov said:


> you need code more COMPASS and Gyroscope, all are in NBT...try it....gyroscope may not work,may be need some more parameters at other blocks.


OK, coded COMPASS and GYRO as well. GYRO had no apparent effect, compass displayed but was inaccurate. My mirror compass is accurate but the xDrive compass never matched it --- maybe some sort of calibration needed?

Thinking this probably doesn't work on the F30, and even if it did not sure what I would use it for.... :dunno:


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

wrigley said:


> OK, coded COMPASS and GYRO as well. GYRO had no apparent effect, compass displayed but was inaccurate. My mirror compass is accurate but the xDrive compass never matched it --- maybe some sort of calibration needed?
> 
> Thinking this probably doesn't work on the F30, and even if it did not sure what I would use it for.... :dunno:


Weird side-effect of this that I noticed this morning. Was using Nav Guidance, and it was very confused. The little circle with the arrow that represents the car always had the arrow pointing in the wrong direction. so I would appear to be going down the road sideways or backwards. This really screwed up the navigation directions as apparently it factors direction of travel in along with actual GPS location.

Eventually I figured out the that Nav arrow was pointing in whatever direction the xDrive compass was indicating. So I could be traveling east, xDrive compass thinks I'm going west, arrow on Nav screen is pointing west, and car appears to be going down the road backward.

So apparently if you turn on COMPASS, Nav starts to use it, but it needs to be calibrated, and I don't know how to do that. Again, compass in mirror is correct.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

i think, this work only in X5 F15 because this have the QMVH ECU


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

My 2016 F15 has COMPASS and X_VIEW set to aktiv from factory. The rest of the values mentioned in forum were set to nicht_aktiv. 

I checked out BMW Coding Database as well and the only reference I found was from 6/13/15 Geminiys for F10, which mentioned COMPASS, X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_SLOP, X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_ROLL, and MOMENT_DISTRIBUTION_MENU, but not GYRO_INTERN.

I have not coded these parameters, yet, but will report back if I make any progress.


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

Quick update, I coded all values today, except GYRO_INTERN. F10, 535d 2015 model. Compass, Pitch and Roll work as expected. Moment distribution does not. Somehow I doubt GYRO_INTERN has anything to do with it although it is set to nicht_aktiv. I have no idea if moment distribution does not work because some other value has to be set or there is something missing hardware wise. I saw no effect of compass on navi.


----------



## Jetsurly (Aug 24, 2014)

ferret said:


> Quick update, I coded all values today, except GYRO_INTERN. F10, 535d 2015 model. Compass, Pitch and Roll work as expected. Moment distribution does not. Somehow I doubt GYRO_INTERN has anything to do with it although it is set to nicht_aktiv. I have no idea if moment distribution does not work because some other value has to be set or there is something missing hardware wise. I saw no effect of compass on navi.


One step closer! Anyone want to test this on their F30 for me :angel::dunno:


----------



## wybielacz (Jan 12, 2016)

Does this only work for xDrive cars?


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

ferret said:


> Quick update, I coded all values today, except GYRO_INTERN. F10, 535d 2015 model. Compass, Pitch and Roll work as expected. Moment distribution does not. Somehow I doubt GYRO_INTERN has anything to do with it although it is set to nicht_aktiv. I have no idea if moment distribution does not work because some other value has to be set or there is something missing hardware wise. I saw no effect of compass on navi.


Which values you set ?

(Mobil gesendet)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I have not messed with it on my 2016 F10 (I-step 15-07-503), but I can tell you it works from factory on my 2016 F15 xdrive40e (I-step 15-11-503).


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

jpwolf said:


> Which values you set ?
> (Mobil gesendet)




```
HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW (set to aktiv)
HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_SLOP (set to trajectory1)
HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_ROLL (set to trajectory1)
HU_NBT/3000/MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU (set to aktiv)
HU_NBT/3000/COMPASS (set to aktiv)
```


----------



## Clems (Mar 8, 2016)

Very interesting thing, I will try to put it in my F20 2014...


----------



## jpwolf (Aug 31, 2015)

ferret said:


> ```
> HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW (set to aktiv)
> 
> HU_NBT/3000/X_VIEW_GRAPHIC_SLOP (set to trajectory1)
> ...


Can you Send an pic from your f10 that The values Are Working ?

Cant believe this.

(Mobil gesendet)


----------



## reescher (Mar 27, 2009)

*F10 Xdrive status display*

Got some time today to code this on my 2016 F10. Shows the pitch and tilt angles well, but didn't get any torque values lit up. May have been driving too conservatively. Compass direction seems true. More about the vehicle gyro calculation than where you see the nose of the car pointing. Nav screen compass seems spot on. Cute that the X5 body shows up.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

Drewsky said:


> I have April 2013 F25 (vehicle i-step f025-13-03-502) with all of the options. X5 (and maybe X6) have a nice "X Drive Status" display where the user can display vehicle pitch/roll angles and Torque Distribution.
> 
> Here's a neat youtube demo of it:
> 
> ...


It's not possible via coding
You need ICM from LCI car. The new module have different hardware and software.
I have retrofitted ICM form LCI car and now xDrive view work.


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

reescher said:


> Got some time today to code this on my 2016 F10. Shows the pitch and tilt angles well, but didn't get any torque values lit up. May have been driving too conservatively. Compass direction seems true. More about the vehicle gyro calculation than where you see the nose of the car pointing. Nav screen compass seems spot on. Cute that the X5 body shows up.


I got exactly same result on my 2015 F10. No Torque values at all.


----------



## F25x (Feb 3, 2014)

ferret said:


> I got exactly same result on my 2015 F10. No Torque values at all.


It's not possible.The moment distribution work only on car with qmvh.F15,F16,F85,F86.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

F25x said:


> It's not possible via coding
> You need ICM from LCI car. The new module have different hardware and software.
> I have retrofitted ICM form LCI car and now xDrive view work.


one friend have 10-2010 F25, i updated car to 58, after enable X-View in NBT (nbt retrofit hw21 not have internal gyro)
work fine, with original old ICM, same as sport, eco pro mode.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

F25x said:


> It's not possible via coding
> *You need ICM from LCI car.* The new module have different hardware and software.
> I have retrofitted ICM form LCI car and now xDrive view work.


What does this mean? I want my xDrive view to work 100%.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> What does this mean?


It means you need to relace your ICM module with newer version.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> It means you need to relace your ICM module with newer version.


Are they universal? What part number do I need?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> Are they universal? What part number do I need?


No, they are not universal. Your need to check ETK and determine the correct part number.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, they are not universal. Your need to check ETK and determine the correct part number.


over $1000 for just the part...

I don't really care about seeing certain things


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I assume I can just take the coding off the newer "ICM" and put it on my mine with a CADF dump..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> I assume I can just take the coding off the newer "ICM" and put it on my mine with a CADF dump..


You assume wrong. It is a hardware issue, not a coding issue.

And if it was that simple, you wouldn't need a CAFD dump. All you would need to do was chnage FA Date to newer date and VO Code ICM.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> You assume wrong. It is a hardware issue, not a coding issue.
> 
> And if it was that simple, you wouldn't need a CAFD dump. All you would need to do was chnage FA Date to newer date and VO Code ICM.


Does the different CADFs mean revision numbers? Like the one at the bottom is the latest version and the top isn't?

I was checking on ebay and I have 685 the others are like 679..

https://www.fcpeuro.com/products?utf8=âœ“&source=etkreferralsearchhome&keywords=icm

I assume I need 686 with the module that says ICM High?

I have familiarization with module changes as the adaptive xenon for the LCI module was required to make the lights turn when putting on LCI headlights on a pre-LCI car.

I assume the ICM High would make handling performance go up too?

https://www.fcpeuro.com/BMW-parts/750i-xDrive?year=2013&e=2554&m=20&keywords=icm
I can't even find ICM on ETK..

I really want all the features to work but it just seems unnecessary.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> Does the different CADFs mean revision numbers? Like the one at the bottom is the latest version and the top isn't?
> 
> I was checking on ebay and I have 685 the others are like 679..
> 
> ...


For any CAFD file, the naming convention is CAFD_00000000_xxx_yyy_zzz where = xxx/yyy/zzz indicate the Major Version/Minor Version/Patch Version.

Without researching it, I have no idea what ICM Module your car needs.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> For any CAFD file, the naming convention is CAFD_00000000_xxx_yyy_zzz where = xxx/yyy/zzz indicate the Major Version/Minor Version/Patch Version.
> 
> Without researching it, I have no idea what ICM Module your car needs.


So coding the latest CADFs (biggest numbers) is the way? Maybe I messed up coding an earlier CADF.. I do not have the latest files in the CADF inject area?

but it says


> It's not possible.The moment distribution work only on car with qmvh.F15,F16,F85,F86.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> So coding the latest CADFs (biggest numbers) is the way?...


No, I never said that, In fact, I told specifically it was hardware not coding issue:



shawnsheridan said:


> You assume wrong. It is a hardware issue, not a coding issue.,,.


Then you proceeded any to ask about CAFD version numbers for which I answered that question. That does not change the fact that it is a hardware and not coding issue.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I never said that, In fact, I told specifically it was hardware not coding issue:
> 
> Then you proceeded any to ask about CAFD version numbers for which I answered that question. That does not change the fact that it is a hardware and not coding issue.





> For any CAFD file, the naming convention is CAFD_00000000_xxx_yyy_zzz where = xxx/yyy/zzz* indicate the Major Version/Minor Version/Patch Version*.


What does this mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> What does this mean?


It means:

CAFD_00000000_*xxx*_*yyy*_*zzz*

*xxx* = Major Version
*yyy* = Minor Version
*zzz* = Patch Version

If you need more information or clarity than that, ask BMW AG.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> It means:
> 
> CAFD_00000000_*xxx*_*yyy*_*zzz*
> 
> ...


So if one says say.. making this up

top most
501 13 503

bottom most
507 17 508

Then it's good to say the bottom most version is like Windows 10 and the top most is like Windows 98?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> So if one says say.. making this up
> 
> top most
> 501 13 503
> ...


Yes, something like that....the bottom version would be newer version


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, something like that....the bottom version would be newer version


So what is exactly is in the newest versions?

I feel like coding everything single thing to the newest then just redoing the codes...

How do I get newer CADFs?

How do I know the CADF injects I have available are newer than the CADF already on the vehicle?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> So what is exactly is in the newest versions?
> 
> I feel like coding everything single thing to the newest then just redoing the codes...
> 
> ...


I really do not understand what you ask. You have some fixation with CAFD files and their versions that I do not understand, as it is insignificant. ECU hardware and firmware is far more important.

Anyway, to use latest CAFD's, download and install latest PSdZData, and they will be located here:

C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd

But your hardware / firmware will determine which CAFD's you can use, so using newest CAFD won't always be opton.

Whatever it is you ware wanting to accomplish, good luck with it.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I really do not understand what you ask. You have some fixation with CAFD files and their versions that I do not understand, as it is insignificant. ECU hardware and firmware is far more important.
> 
> Anyway, to use latest CAFD's, download and install latest PSdZData, and they will be located here:
> 
> ...


I did that before with v59. If everything is green then everything is good? What does it mean when its red?

Also can I flash better firmware to the 685 ICM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> I did that before with v59. If everything is green then everything is good? What does it mean when its red?
> 
> Also can I flash better firmware to the 685 ICM?


If ECU has CAFD with Green Dot, then it is good to go. If it is red, obviously there is some sort of problem with it.

You can flash firmware on any ECU you want. Who's to say which is "better" though, I couldn't tell you.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> If ECU has CAFD with Green Dot, then it is good to go. If it is red, obviously there is some sort of problem with it.
> 
> You can flash firmware on any ECU you want. Who's to say which is "better" though, I couldn't tell you.


I found out my code flash is 15 but i-ship is 12 and latest is 16...

I want to flash modules to at least 14 to get the LC flag as other people said in another post. They said no matter what they did they could no get the LC flag to appear until they flashed their ECU. I read a lot of directions but I cannot get a good answer. Also I read flashing with ENET would take too long. Also I read it has to be at least 13V+ on the battery for flashing. I don't want it to brick.. if all my modules brick and need replacement it could cost $20k.

I could do without say 5% more features and up to 10% better performance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> I found out my code flash is 15 but i-ship is 12 and latest is 16...
> 
> I want to flash modules to at least 14 to get the LC flag as other people said in another post. They said no matter what they did they could no get the LC flag to appear until they flashed their ECU. I read a lot of directions but I cannot get a good answer. Also I read flashing with ENET would take too long. Also I read it has to be at least 13V+ on the battery for flashing. I don't want it to brick.. if all my modules brick and need replacement it could cost $20k.
> 
> I could do without say 5% more features and up to 10% better performance.


Happy Flashing:

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Happy Flashing:
> 
> E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
> https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


I saw that before. I should just let BMW do the "flashing" but I can recode everything quick.

Would the flashing fix my ICM xDrive torque display in iDrive?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> I saw that before. I should just let BMW do the "flashing" but I can recode everything quick.
> 
> Would the flashing fix my ICM xDrive torque display in iDrive?


I have no idea if it will fix it or not.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea if it will fix it or not.


People said to have gotten their LC flag to work with a v14 upgrade, I'm on 12 and their car is older than mine. I'm no doubt going to have BMW push the update for me then recode everything.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> People said to have gotten their LC flag to work with a v14 upgrade, I'm on 12 and their car is older than mine. I'm no doubt going to have BMW push the update for me then recode everything.


Good luck with it. They won't just program your car for free under warranty though because you ask them too, and new features added since your car was last programmed is not going to make any difference to them.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Good luck with it. They won't just program your car for free under warranty though because you ask them too, and new features added since your car was last programmed is not going to make any difference to them.


It would when I code them to be on. : )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> It would when I code them to be on. : )


I'm lost. What does that have to do with Dealer Programming your car under Warranty? :dunno:


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm lost. What does that have to do with Dealer Programming your car under Warranty? :dunno:


I have no warranty.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AntDX316 said:


> I have no warranty.


Oh, so you would be paying them for Programming no matter what.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Oh, so you would be paying them for Programming no matter what.


of course, if I brick something in the driveway or all the modules I'm totally done : (

I know the value of firmware updates with my RC models and computer parts.


----------



## gotomoto (Jul 10, 2015)

.


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

a demo of Xdrive status on 2015 535xi M-sport https://youtu.be/kn3eDZtyOes

As others have reported, torque distribution doesn't work


----------

